# jumping up and counter surfing



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

These are not new issues but have resurfaced with more of a vengence recently. I thought i had the "jumping up on visitors at the door" licked but it has gotten worse lately. I nipped it when he was younger by raising my knee @ his chest and that worked well. He really doesn't jump up on me to greet me now but I need to stop him from jumping up on the Grandmothers and any other guests . It's a little embarrasing at the very least. But the funny thing is he doesn't do it to all who come to the door. Usually it's those who he is familiar with and fond of like my babysitter or family members and friends. # 2: counter surfing. Whose V doesn't try this? but the other day when my Aunt came over for coffee and muffins he nearly had me off my head! . I don't want to put him in his crate everytime there is company and I can't always be on duty to police the door with 3 kids answering. Any good advice? I'd love to hear from owners of V's that are Blaze's age or older - he is 17 months. Already coming through a good part of puppyhood I've no illusions that the training is over yet. But he doesn't look like a puppy anymore to most people so I'd like him to have better manners. Thanks in advance


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

It seems like a visicous cycle.My boys are 15months.Duke my counter surfing, garbage digging boy seems to have found his manners well at leats sometimes.Ok I guess it is not as bad as it used to be.His brother Riley always the good boy.Never got into the garbage countersurfer not.Not anymore.I left a plate of fried plantains and a chickensalad sandwich on a plate in the kitchen,Duke was in the livingroom with us,It was a setup.My goodboy Riley not so good anymore,he ate everything.It seems that I cant trust him anymore.Well it is a dogs life if there is food it is to be eaten.Sorry Blaze no advice hear just that dogs will eat food if they can and if they can it seems that they will.I have had plenty of dogs and they are all the same,you have to controll everything in their world.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Vicious circle for sure - I realized after I posted that I had a post a few months earlier about the same thing! I have a habit of repeating myself! Well @ that time I thought I had the jumping up on visitors licked but that is bad again. And you are right that all dogs are the same. But For Shitsui owners they don't have an issue because the poor little dears cannot get up to counter level. But for us it is a problem at times. I guess if I were to have a dinner party the only fool proof solution is to put him away in crate or farm him out for the night @ grandpa's. I just feel bad when those who are afraid of dogs come to the door and they may be greeted with an unexpected and frightening encounter. I guess youhave to have eyes in the back of your head. And of course in a few years it will be less of a problen when our "little kid V's" get a little older??


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Blaze

I've never had the "counter surfing" problem. I gotta imagine it's fun too watch though, as long as it's not my counters. ;D. I've never allowed the dogs on the furniture, even as pups, so that's probably why I've never seen it. 
To be a serious though. I've never been a big fan of electronic training collars, other than for invisible fences, but I think I'd be looking at this as a possible solution. Innotek and Tri-tronic make good ones. Innotek also has a system where small, distinct "zones" are set up in the house, like couches and counters. The "zones" are portable and can moved at will.

Jumping up on the visitors is a toughie to break 'cause V's are such enthusiastic greeters. I break them of it by having a 2-3 foot long leash on their collar. They start to look like they'll jump up, I step on the leash. Many years ago my first V used to jump up, being 6'3" it never bothered me. One day my landlord and his 5 year old son came over. Boone jumped up and caught the little boy right below his eye, and left a scar. I get pretty firm about the jumping up stuff because of that.

As for general overall better manners,,, It's boring, it's generally not fun for the dog or the handler, but good old fashioned leash work is the answer. Get to a point of a slack lead at the heel, Consistent Come, Whoa and Stay both on and off the check cord. A light touch on the check cord to get 'em moving and steer them left and right and turn them in towards you with voice command. Think of a horse on a lunge line here, actually some of the techniques and goals are the same.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for replying i am just reading this as we were away for a week. The furniture thing is something I diasagree with in principle but am a slacker on in reality so you get what you ask for. My childhood V was not permitted on furniture , and naturally when I was a child I thought this was a silly rule, but he was so well trained he would not even get up on my bed if I coaxed him. When Blaze came along last summer I let that puppy on my lap all the time. So that 51 lb pup still likes his mom's lap. And well, I do too! I am back to the spray bottle of water for the counter surfing. I will break that, I'm determined. I agree with you about the leash work. It seems that the more I concentrate on the basics on leash, the more he is in tune with me, the more he listens overall, and realizes that i'm the master, not him.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree with the leash work train train train.it is not about the shock collars.imagine if you get shocked when you screw up.your dog is smart.your dog is food driven.leader oriented.just take the time to teach them.OR YOU WILL GET A SHOCK.BECAUSE YOU SCREWED UP.A smart dog is a well behaved dog and a smart dog is a happy dog.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Not e : I agree with you on the E training collars ie. for barking and other negative behaviours. I think positve reinforcement should be paramount and negative only where appropriate (such as water spray for counter surfing. He hates that and it is not mean, plus it really is a detrent, I just have to be consistent .) However, the wireless fence is a lifesaver in my case. I won't repeat myself because I've talked about it in previous posts. In short, Blaze was a "bolter" as a younger pup. The scenario was 3 kids with lots of friends, front door open, Blaze shoots through the door. I can't be everywhere at once, one day Blaze gets knocked down by a very distraught neighbour. 2 weeks of a recovering boy with drainage tubes and stitches. Good news, he fully recovered. But I got that wireless fence up and working and he learned from one audible warning and buzz. They are not foolproof - some dogs will go through. But for us it works. Our front yard is not physically fenced - I felt invisible fence was worth a try . He bolts no more and I don't even keep the battery in ther collar sometimes. Now that he is older he does not look for opportunities to sprint out. Well I did not keep this short But there is my story on the fences.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i have fenced yard and I know about a bolting dog.Duke would run down the street if I let him out of the yard.Riley on the other hand is out front sometimes with us, he likes the icecream guy.dosent run he is a good boystand right in front of the house.I think it has something to do with the stickyness of his velcro.Duke is a little more aloof.So absolutley you need some kind of fence.e fence good spray bottle works at my house too never seen to dogs curl up in the corner before just from a little squirt.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Blaze

Yep, an electric fence is a must for me. 
I think I need to clarify my position on E-collars. I'm not a big fan of them because they are too easy to use incorrectly, and thus mess up a perfectly good dog. Used properly, in concert with basic leash training and obedience training, they can be a very effective resource. Too many folks try to use them as a short cut in training, which generally leaves big holes in a dog's training. I've taken the hit from them myself and it's not that bad. The electric fence for the horses hits a lot harder. 
I used the squirt bottle on my cat. I had about a dozen of them all over the house to correct him. He's a pretty cool cat now. All you have to is pump the handle of an empty squirt bottle now and he's in the basement before you can blink. It wouldn't have worked with my previous Vizsla boyz. They thought the hose was another toy. They loved being squrted with it. If it works for you though, keep doing it. It's an inexpensive method that's for certain. I might try on my new girls if the situation presents itself.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

If the girls aren't counter surfing yet they probably won't! it's a little bit funny to watch but definitely not something to encourage. I think there is a U-Tube video with a V jumping up stealiing muffins. I knew I shoudn't have let Blaze watch! ;D


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry, lurking on this thread and just had to say, I love that youtube video, I think it's called "dog steals muffins." We watched countless youtube videos of V's when deciding to get this breed for the next dog. Little did we know exactly, exactly what we were in for. Our 12 week old girl is already trying for the counter and she's only 18 pounds. Uh-oh.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

floyd is trying the counter surfing too - he is 15 weeks now and can just reach up with his paws on the counter - i'm dreading the think what he will be like in a months time if we can't manage to train him to understand not to do it! arggh!


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Sarahaf: Yesterday he surfed and caught 4 homemade banana chip mini -muffins (intended for the young road hockey players on my driveway). Some owners never learn!  Have you seen "Are you fit enough for a Vizsla?" by Magyar Vizslas on You tube? CD


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Wew also have to try and nip this one in the butt. At 5 months Kian is already taking to getting uip on the counter. He especially likes to get up there when we are doing dishes. He likes to get a bit of water that way ;D


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Blaze said:


> Sarahaf: Yesterday he surfed and caught 4 homemade banana chip mini -muffins (intended for the young road hockey players on my driveway). Some owners never learn!  Have you seen "Are you fit enough for a Vizsla?" by Magyar Vizslas on You tube? CD


Sorry, stopped lurking for a while but I'm checking back in. Yes, I like that video. I've seen almost every vizsla video on youtube Here are a few of my other favorites...Sorry about the banana chip muffins Rosie is already trying for the counters at 12 weeks and loves the dishwasher.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov-BWkjj0SE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7avUtaJ5DE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2Fk5aHhHQ8


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine tried this the other day and nicked an omlette that a friend had cooked. He got a little smack across the backside to let him know it wasn't acceptable, he hasn't tried since!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan took off with three strips of un-cooked bacon on the weekend. Pinned him to the ground and stole them back. And then of course fried them up. He likes to get sprayed with water so not sure what to try next.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

yes, the dishwasher! also a favorite!


----------

